# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Нужна ли статистика вирусной активности?

## ALEX(XX)

Нужна ли на главной странице статистика вирусной активности? Есть предложение прикрутить её с http://www.virusradar.com/ Это проект фирмы Eset (производитель НОД32)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

А почему именно NOD?

DrWeb (top-5, xml)
http://info.drweb.com/export/xml/top/

Kaspersky
http://www.kaspersky.ru/informer.html

итд... если по другим вендорам погулять...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Статистика лучше ведётся. Можно просмотреть результаты за день, неделю, год. График строится, нагляднее как-то, дизай неплохой. Ну а вообще, дело администрации. Я предложил НОД. Нравится он мне  :Smiley:

----------


## Dark_Blaze

Я считаю что нужна.Если примерно знать что сейчас буянит,легче будет решать эту проблему,если человек с такой проблемой придет.Да и напрмер поймал что то и не понимаешь что,ничачто не похожее,зашел в статиску посмотрел,ага(еще может добавить мини описание с симптомами?)симптомы совпадают,ага значит это,ага а вот и решение проблемы!Я думаю пользователь будет рассуждать именно так.Симптомы как я думаю даже важней названия,какая разнице дяде Васе как это называется,факт тчо оно мешает делать то что он хочет делать,но раз есть название и знаешь  с чем боришся,легче боротся.

----------


## santy

> Статистика лучше ведётся. Можно просмотреть результаты за день, неделю, год. График строится, нагляднее как-то, дизай неплохой. Ну а вообще, дело администрации. Я предложил НОД. Нравится он мне


Тоже нравится статистика на Радаре. Но и против любой не против. Было бы неплохо видеть на virusinfo статистику вирусной активности, потому как это наиболее посещаемый(мной) сайт по безопасности.

----------


## Kirill

Давайте от нескольких производителей прикрутим. Справа, на главной странице.

----------


## spitamen

Да конечно нужна, допинфо никогда не помешает да и бует своевременно информировать о ходе вирусной активности.
А кому еси не нужно то они могут делать вид что типа не заметили такое инфо на главной странице  :Smiley: ))

А вообще нужно думать не о том что есть и убрать его или оставить а нужно думать что еще можно добавить и вместо чего  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

Добавил информер от ЛК

----------

